# 3 Helmet Brand Comparison



## nutmegchoi (Feb 10, 2016)

Last.

 Pret Helmets Carbon X Helmet

I love the weight of this helmet.
It's carbon fiber shell, so only weighs 1 lb 1.1 oz.
Wish it was a little brighter color so I can be seen easily, but didn't have much options in my size.





The only thing I'm not happy is the carbon fiber finish.
I know it's not an easy materiel to work with, but the finish is very poor for the price of the helmet.



Wasn't sure about the strap clip.
But it turned out it's magnetic, so super easy to clip on.





I end up choosing Pret Helmets Carbon X Helmet.

I don't think it's easy to find Sweet Protection nor Pret Helmets.
But I hope this will help you to open up your helmet horizon a little bit.
There are a lot of great helmets other than Smith, Giro and Anon.
(not that there's something wrong with these brands)

Do your study and find the right fit!


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

1lb 1.1 oz doesnt sound very light? Or is that due to it being MIPs? I have a K2 Rival helmet, that came in at around 13oz and was just under an lb with my CHIPS bluetooth speakers in it


----------



## nutmegchoi (Feb 10, 2016)

tokyo_dom said:


> 1lb 1.1 oz doesnt sound very light? Or is that due to it being MIPs? I have a K2 Rival helmet, that came in at around 13oz and was just under an lb with my CHIPS bluetooth speakers in it


POC is 1 lb 2.1 oz. and Sweet Protection is 1 lb 6.9 oz.
I don't know what it was, but it was noticeably lighter compare to two other.

Now that you mentioned it, it could be MIPS.
That extra slap could add some extra weight.

I guess after adding GoPro and Oakley Airwave, it wouldn't really matter though. :embarrased1:


----------



## Motogp990 (Mar 10, 2013)

I don't have any experience with sweet or pret, in fact I don't even think I've ever seen either on a shelf at a local shop.

I used to have a smith (venue I think), however been wearing a poc fornix (non MIPS version) the past season and a bit. 

I hit the back of my head once when I crash landed on a kicker in the park and it performed great.

I'm not sold on the MIPS technology yet, however obv don't know enough to say if it's just marketing.

I think if you have good fitment, the protection offered with either of the three helmets you have would be comparable and just need to choose which you like the best or look the least dorky in


----------



## nutmegchoi (Feb 10, 2016)

Motogp990 said:


> I don't have any experience with sweet or pret, in fact I don't even think I've ever seen either on a shelf at a local shop.
> 
> I used to have a smith (venue I think), however been wearing a poc fornix (non MIPS version) the past season and a bit.
> 
> ...


I think any helmet is WAY better than no helmet (even if it's $30 bucket).
After that, I just want to see lots of certifications and tech list!!!

Pret fit my head the best but still look dorky.
What is up with these helmets??!!
They are like 3D glasses at the movies. :frown:


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Good comparison. All three are higher end helmets for sure. I see helmets as a disposable. If I have a hard hit I get a new one. I have had my current helmet for 3 years now. My son goes through a couple a season. I bought 4 for him on sale last season and he is down to the last two. He hasnt had a serious noticable concussion yet but he has def hit his head.


----------



## nutmegchoi (Feb 10, 2016)

Argo said:


> Good comparison. All three are higher end helmets for sure. I see helmets as a disposable. If I have a hard hit I get a new one. I have had my current helmet for 3 years now. My son goes through a couple a season. I bought 4 for him on sale last season and he is down to the last two. He hasnt had a serious noticable concussion yet but he has def hit his head.


I totally agree.
I wouldn't mind gentle bangs or drops.
But if I hit my helmet hard enough to leave a mark, I'll get another one.
I do believe they have expiration date.
I don't know how long, but knowing motorcycle helmets should be replaced every 5 years, I would imagine it's in the same ballpark.

Your son probably hasn't had a serious enough concussion yet because the protection you provided!


----------



## Judokick (Dec 1, 2015)

You are either very careless or reckless if you repeatedly hit your head hard enough to replace your helmet frequently. settle down.


----------



## nutmegchoi (Feb 10, 2016)

Judokick said:


> You are either very careless or reckless if you repeatedly hit your head hard enough to replace your helmet frequently. settle down.


I had to replace my helmet last year because of the concussion.
This year, I'm only doing it because I don't want my autographed helmet for daily (or weekly) use.
But thanks for your concern.


----------



## Motogp990 (Mar 10, 2013)

You need one of these or a multi fit case, where you can put your POC, AGV rossi replica and any other signed stuff in.


----------



## nutmegchoi (Feb 10, 2016)

Motogp990 said:


> You need one of these or a multi fit case, where you can put your POC, AGV rossi replica and any other signed stuff in.


I LOVE those Red Bull helmets.

I'm going to clear coat both helmets and they'll still be used.
Not just as often as other helmets. :wink:


----------



## bksdds (Jul 2, 2015)

Anon Raider has the following certs:

ASTM 2040 Certified
CE 1077B Certified
CE 1078:2012 +A1:2012 Certified
CPSC Certified

Weight: 595g

$69.95


----------



## nutmegchoi (Feb 10, 2016)

bksdds said:


> Anon Raider has the following certs:
> 
> ASTM 2040 Certified
> CE 1077B Certified
> ...


I understand ASTM 2040 and CE 1077B are US and Euro certification.
But what are CE 1078:2012 +A1:2012??

Seems like it offers a lot for the price.


----------



## JDA (Feb 10, 2016)

I found this test interesting

https://translate.google.com.au/tra...tergodarad/varatester/skidhjalmar&prev=search

if translate doesn't work here is the link Test av skidhjälmar - Bäst i test 2014 - Folksam

I was looking at a Smith Vantage until I read this test, I ended up splashing out on a Sweet Grimnir.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Judokick said:


> You are either very careless or reckless if you repeatedly hit your head hard enough to replace your helmet frequently. settle down.


Fuck off ass hole. Your comments benefit nobody. Everything you leave around here is trash. Just go away.


----------



## Loki (Mar 6, 2015)

I know you got a Sweet Trooper there, but the Sweet MIPS carbon made helmets are extremely well built and i would wholeheartedly recommend them.

Of course they are not cheap at roughly £200 depending on model.

One of the key things is about fit however, doesn't matter how good a helmet is if it doesn't fit your head shape properly.

A negative with the sweet is that the speakers that the sweet ones are only compatible with Apple


----------



## nutmegchoi (Feb 10, 2016)

JDA said:


> I found this test interesting
> 
> https://translate.google.com.au/tra...tergodarad/varatester/skidhjalmar&prev=search
> 
> ...


Great article.
Thanks for sharing!!

I avoid Smith Vantage solely based on my personal experience.
Seems like MIPS helmets are doing well at the test.
Glad I stuck with the system.



Loki said:


> I know you got a Sweet Trooper there, but the Sweet MIPS carbon made helmets are extremely well built and i would wholeheartedly recommend them.
> 
> Of course they are not cheap at roughly £200 depending on model.
> 
> ...


Sweet Protection Trooper MIPS Helmet was the one I wanted to try, but I could not find my size.
Seems like there are more helmet options in Europe, but couldn't even imagine the shipping cost.
Any decent helmet runs $250-300, so I was willing to pay.
Just couldn't find it. :frown:


----------



## HotSnowball (Jan 12, 2016)

Very interesting thread.

I am in the market to replace my Scott Rove MIPS. 

First helmet was a K2 Diversion, which I liked because it was lightweight and compact and the dial-to-fit system worked really well. On the downside, goggle fit was good (but not great) with EG2.5s and the speakers sucked (but I never used them anyway).
That helmet got destroyed in a high-speed collision last year. Massive crash with a skier that left me blacked out for 1-2 minutes, concussed and with a subdural hematoma. Not sure whether the helmet was to blame or to praise for preventing something much more serious. Helmet was trashed: Both the outer shell and the EPS foam were cracked/broken through.

Got the Scott Rove MIPS as replacement and it is ok. Protection seems ok and I like the idea of having MIPS. But the fit is only so-so, dial-to fit system not as good as the K2, goggle integration is much worse than with the K2 (with Smith IO and IO7 goggles now) and the helmet is super bulky (outside is huge). In short, I trust it works ok but I do not enjoy using it.

I am now looking at the POC Receptor Backcountry MIPS and the Smith Vantage MIPS.


----------



## nutmegchoi (Feb 10, 2016)

HotSnowball said:


> Very interesting thread.
> 
> I am in the market to replace my Scott Rove MIPS.
> 
> ...


Oh, my god.
I'm so glad you didn't get hurt any worse than you were...

I'm not sure if Smith Vantage was to blame or to praise, either.
I'm just not willing to give a second try to find that out.

Both sounds like good picks.
Trying both will definitely help to make up your mind.

Good luck!


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

Why are all the good protection helmets so damn ugly though? Made to look like they are for slalom skiers. Would probably suit their spandex ski wear. I dont need speed holes


----------



## JDA (Feb 10, 2016)

tokyo_dom said:


> Why are all the good protection helmets so damn ugly though? Made to look like they are for slalom skiers. Would probably suit their spandex ski wear. I dont need speed holes


This is the one I just bought, I think it looks great.


----------



## bksdds (Jul 2, 2015)

nutmegchoi said:


> Any decent helmet runs $250-300, so I was willing to pay.


I don't agree with your statement.

No matter how much you pay for a helmet its only going to protect to a point. No helmet is going to protect your brain from impacting its own skull. Skill progression with risk management through courses or lessons from certified instructors or riding more with other experienced riders is going to do more for you than just buying expensive certified PPE.

I'm actually in the market for a helmet so I've looked at quite a few. Don't really care about bluetooth capability, speaker options, or finish. I'm focusing on how many certs they hold, their tech, and construction material. It could have a chindo strap for all I care as long it has the certs for what I'm using it for and the construction is sound.


----------



## nutmegchoi (Feb 10, 2016)

bksdds said:


> I don't agree with your statement.
> 
> No matter how much you pay for a helmet its only going to protect to a point. No helmet is going to protect your brain from impacting its own skull. Skill progression with risk management through courses or lessons from certified instructors or riding more with other experienced riders is going to do more for you than just buying expensive certified PPE.
> 
> I'm actually in the market for a helmet so I've looked at quite a few. Don't really care about bluetooth capability, speaker options, or finish. I'm focusing on how many certs they hold, their tech, and construction material. It could have a chindo strap for all I care as long it has the certs for what I'm using it for and the construction is sound.


I still take advance/expert lesson at least once a year to brush off, learn a new thing or two and check to make sure I didn't pick up any bad habits since last lesson.
I took a lesson in Vail last year and in Jackson this year.
I believe few years back was Park City.

I ride with my boyfriend most the time who's a skier and a (former) certified ski instructor.

I think I'm covering my ground pretty good.
The rest, I have to invest on good protective gears.
That, most the time come with price tag.


----------



## nutmegchoi (Feb 10, 2016)

Totally unrelated, but why is the time shows "Today 03:28 AM"??
I'm on the east coast and it's 10:28pm here.
Where's this time based on?


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

nutmegchoi said:


> Totally unrelated, but why is the time shows "Today 03:28 AM"??
> I'm on the east coast and it's 10:28pm here.
> Where's this time based on?


look in your profile options. You can set the timezone there.


----------



## nutmegchoi (Feb 10, 2016)

f00bar said:


> look in your profile options. You can set the timezone there.


You were right.
I was living on Western European time. lol
I guess that was the default setting for some reason?

Thank you.


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

I'm curious @nutmegchoi what happened when you got your concussion, like what were you doing? I'm not judging or anything like that, just wondering, it sounds really awful/scary.


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

JDA said:


> This is the one I just bought, I think it looks great.


Yeah that looks pretty hardcore. I dont like the vents on that model either, but in that colour you cant really see them.

My last vented helmet used to annoy the crap out of me when bits of snow that were stuck in the vents would melt and drip on my head.

I do run hot, but rarely feel the need to have a vented helmet. Perhaps because i run shell outterwear with only very minimal base layers, a warm head keeps me balanced.


----------



## nutmegchoi (Feb 10, 2016)

Rogue said:


> I'm curious @nutmegchoi what happened when you got your concussion, like what were you doing? I'm not judging or anything like that, just wondering, it sounds really awful/scary.


I don't remember anything, so this is all according to the people I was with.
We got off the lift, started descending, then boom I caught an edge and went down really hard and hit back of my head to separate my helmet's hard and soft shell.
I was out about 30 seconds to a minute (which I don't remember), came back, answered all the questions and gave the right answers (everybody thought I was completely myself, still no memory of this),
I even rode down from top of the mountain with two pieced helmet in my hands.
They called off the day, went to pick up my car, I was sitting and waiting, that's when my conscious slowly coming back.
I started repeating "What happened? How did I get down here?? I don't remember anything." over and over and over again.
Wish I can remember what I did right before I went down to prevent that.
But again, I have no memory of the incident.


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

nutmegchoi said:


> I don't remember anything, so this is all according to the people I was with.
> We got off the lift, started descending, then boom I caught an edge and went down really hard and hit back of my head to separate my helmet's hard and soft shell.
> I was out about 30 seconds to a minute (which I don't remember), came back, answered all the questions and gave the right answers (everybody thought I was completely myself, still no memory of this),
> I even rode down from top of the mountain with two pieced helmet in my hands.
> ...



Fuck dude!! :surprise:


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

nutmegchoi said:


> I started repeating "What happened? How did I get down here?? I don't remember anything." over and over and over again.
> Wish I can remember what I did right before I went down to prevent that.
> But again, I have no memory of the incident.


My buddy has done this twice. It's so scary too because he would repeat the same line of questions over and over. Resetting every minute or so. He had to go on anti depressants for a year to manage the mood fluctuations. 

Mine not so bad. I was fine after a similar slam to yours, rode all day, felt fine. Next day on the way to work, every cars lights felt like brights, all lights were super intense. Headache. Confusion, while in my yearly review with my boss. He was looking at me like wtf. Went home and took a few days off. Had headaches, eyes were weird, light sensitivity bad, mood swings. But then I had to go back to work, starting at screens, not good. Headaches. Irritability, tired brain. Sucky.


----------



## Thebombster (Feb 13, 2016)

Can anyone tells what mips is or whatever it's called, I never wore a helmet but I recently hit my head pretty hard off a medium size kicker and am regretting not having one, so time to look goofy I guess


----------



## bksdds (Jul 2, 2015)

MIPS | Patented Brain Protection System


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Thebombster said:


> Can anyone tells what mips is or whatever it's called, I never wore a helmet but I recently hit my head pretty hard off a medium size kicker and am regretting not having one, so time to look goofy I guess


I believe it stands for M.ultiple I.mpact P.rotection! It refers to helmet tech that allows for more than one impact yet still provides a certain level of protection. Most helmets on the market today are a "One & Done" type! One good impact and their protective capabilities are compromised!

You didn't pick that up from the replies & information in this thread? :blink: > Might want to getcher head checked!  lol


----------



## nutmegchoi (Feb 10, 2016)

It's Multi-directional Impact Protection System (MIPS).
It (supposedly) helps to prevent your brain's rotational injury.

MIPS helmet too is "One & Done".
If you hit it hard enough, you should replace it.

What's MIPS?


----------



## Thebombster (Feb 13, 2016)

Hahaha I was reading while heading into work I kept seeing people refer to it but I didn't know what It meant haha thanks for the info though


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

chomps1211 said:


> I believe it stands for M.ultiple I.mpact P.rotection! It refers to helmet tech that allows for more than one impact yet still provides a certain level of protection. Most helmets on the market today are a "One & Done" type! One good impact and their protective capabilities are compromised!


Completely and utterly wrong - as has been discussed multiple times on this forum.

And then this to top it off:


chomps1211 said:


> You didn't pick that up from the replies & information in this thread? :blink: > Might want to getcher head checked!  lol


Condescending and assholic comment while being wrong. Nice going mate :finger1:


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

nutmegchoi said:


> It's Multi-directional Impact Protection System (MIPS).
> It (supposedly) helps to prevent your brain's rotational injury.
> 
> MIPS helmet too is "One & Done".
> ...


Exactly that.


----------



## bksdds (Jul 2, 2015)

SGboarder said:


> Exactly that.


Uhh if you want to get all technical how about you reference the official site and not some third party crap? You can take :finger1: shove it straight up your own ass.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

SGboarder said:


> Completely and utterly wrong - as has been discussed multiple times on this forum.
> 
> And then this to top it off:
> 
> Condescending and assholic comment while being wrong. Nice going mate :finger1:


1st. Didn't claim I _knew_ what it meant,.. Said "I believed" it stood for! From what little casual reading I've done on the subject, that was what I understood mips to be. 

-edit- ...more accurately, I've heard about new helmet tech that was supposed to provide adequate protection after more than just one impact. Admittedly, I "assumed" MIPS was the acronym for that tech! This thread is actually the first time I've ever heard the term "Multi-directional" impact. So, I've no problem admitting when Im mistaken. 

2nd. Since my other comment was obviously meant to be facetious? I suggest you save your cash to buy yourself a sense of humor and a professional Panty Un-Bunching! If you like, I could set up a Crowd Funding page to help with raising the money for the proceedure! :facepalm3:


----------



## JDA (Feb 10, 2016)

Here is another helmet test review

We Safety Tested 16 Helmets in One of the Toughest R&D Labs | TransWorld SNOWboarding


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

JDA said:


> Here is another helmet test review
> 
> We Safety Tested 16 Helmets in One of the Toughest R&D Labs | TransWorld SNOWboarding


I'm sure the conclusions of this article are unbiased and were never bought and sold.

KAPPA


----------



## JDA (Feb 10, 2016)

snowklinger said:


> I'm sure the conclusions of this article are unbiased and were never bought and sold.
> 
> KAPPA


No doubt, the previous review I posted was probably a better one.


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

Well it came out with the fact that the Electric Mashman helmet has better rotational protection than any of Giro's helmets. Not surprising really. Instead of all that cool tech to make the inner lining of the helmet slide around inside the outer shell, why not make the outer shell slick so that it slides on the snow, reducing the rotational force that way.


----------



## nutmegchoi (Feb 10, 2016)

Helmet sale at steepandcheap!
Go get yours!!

steepandcheap


----------



## wonderbrah (Mar 4, 2016)

tokyo_dom said:


> Well it came out with the fact that the Electric Mashman helmet has better rotational protection than any of Giro's helmets. Not surprising really. Instead of all that cool tech to make the inner lining of the helmet slide around inside the outer shell, why not make the outer shell slick so that it slides on the snow, reducing the rotational force that way.


Considering the Mashman over the POC recepter back country based on these results. I was reading through some Amazon reviews and some people were saying there haven't been any certification testing on this helmet. Any truth to that? 

"This helmet HAS NOT BEEN TESTED under ASTM, CPSC, ANSI or CE EN safety standards"

"Furthermore, this helmet has no certifications. Not even Hard-hat certifications.
For the price some of these styles are asking for, you could get a good P.O.C. helmet which meets all certifications."

http://www.amazon.com/Electric-Cali...ll_btm?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=1&sortBy=recent


----------



## bksdds (Jul 2, 2015)

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/outerwear-accessories/204873-what-consensus-most-protective-helmet.html#post2655657

Read this post^^^^^^^. Explains it so nicely and if you still don't get it....well the natural order of things will take care of you.


----------



## beohbe (Apr 15, 2015)

i've only known of the big brands due to their marketing. glad to see someone else advocating for the lesser known brands! keep up the good work and hope you haven't had any accidents since then!


----------

